# The Incredible Bulk - 18 stone here i come



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Morning gentlemen and verno

Im a few weeks into my bulk and life is getting in the way abit and effecting motivation abit so figured id try a journal to keep me goin

DRUGS -

About 600 Test 400 Deca

Both infiniti

Also doin a low dose Accutane

And currently doing letro to sort some gyno

Currently sitting at about 104kg 16 stone an abit

Aiming for 18 ston but doubt id make it that far but it gives me a aim

Just finished doing a Upper Lower split with 1 day of each focused on strength the other on pump/reps

Not sure what split im gonna do yet maybe chest/back shoulders/arms legs and chest/back again

Cycle will run until end of december if all goes well then maintain for abit before cutting like f**k for next april or so

Diet is about 5000 kcals plus whatever else i fancy really gaining a kilo or 2 a month

Pics to come later

Right off for a s**t


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

In.

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

Currently on same sorta goal. On nearly same cycle but if got mast in mine to try n keep vascularity. Well the little i do have. 5 weeks in put on 8kg! Be interesting to see how u get on?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> In.
> 
> Good luck :thumbup1:


cheers pal this is the first time properly focusing on size/ working the muscle rather than strength/just moving weights so hopefully gains will come good!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

mrwright said:


> Morning gentlemen and verno


OI!!!! WTF!!!!! 

Im in baby :wub:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

timbear84 said:


> Currently on same sorta goal. On nearly same cycle but if got mast in mine to try n keep vascularity. Well the little i do have. 5 weeks in put on 8kg! Be interesting to see how u get on?


never tried mast just sticking to the big 3 test tren an deca i think keep it simple

Think ive put on about 10kg on week 8 now abit of fat/water tho but aslong as i still fit in my trousers i dont mind abit of fat lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Not much happening today just chilling with the family and abit of fifa

Shut sleep last night

Little un is hopefully getting better tho


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good look in getting mahoosive!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

How tall are you bud?

A kilo or two a month is a nice, steady rate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In fatty


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> How tall are you bud?
> 
> A kilo or two a month is a nice, steady rate


somewhere between 6 foot an 6 2

Yeah strength is sslowly increasing too

normally just mmassively over eat an get fat haha


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Good look in getting mahoosive!!





FelonE said:


> In fatty


yes bruvvaaaazzz all aboard the gainz train!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thought this was my journal then i saw some skinny guy in the avatar...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Im in...

You just traing to get fat dont you??


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Im in...
> 
> You just traing to get fat dont you??


i just tend to eat far too much

Plan is get some size with deca and not get fat

Then next year addin Tren and get to 10% or so


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Boom shake shake shake the room

Chest & Back 1

Arm/shoulders have been playing up all night/day so wasnt expecting alot and i was right to

Flat bench

CuCouldn't get flat (shoulder blades tend to go different heights/angles on bad days) and arms just went way too soon

70kg x 10 10 8

60 x 10

Was expecting to hit 15+ with 70 so wasnt good

Dumbbell Incline bench

26kg a hand x 9 7 8

24 x 8

Not done incline or dbells in a long time but again couldnt get right and was expecting 12+

Machine fly

45kg x 10 10 9

30kg x 12

Cables Seated row

95kg(stack) x 12 15 10

Reverse BOr

80kg x 10 9 8

Again just felwrong expecting 12+

WWide grip pulldowns

70kg 3 sets 10 or so

A quick set of 25 reps chest press machine

AAverage session

ThThis website i fu**ing s**t cant type anythn on mobile


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Any pics, you don't look 16st in avi


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Good luck! How's your 5000kcals look quite clean?

Have you been training Long? Weights seem very light for someone chasing 18 stone


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Any pics, you don't look 16st in avi


i dont look 16 stone atall lol ppic is old

Ill get some on soon i look like a skinny fck tho haha


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

A



UlsterRugby said:


> Good luck! How's your 5000kcals look quite clean?
> 
> Have you been training Long? Weights seem very light for someone chasing 18 stone


reasonably clean

Cereal protein bar flapjack

Eggs

Pasta mince

Some sort of potato and chicken/fish

A few shakes with evo

Then s**t ontop of that

And for a while but always been daft with it

Basically been going ffrom fat to skinny over an over

I have ****ed up shoulders so bbench is low anyway n everything was just against it today

Alot was slow negatives and ppause reps too

But im 2 stone away from 18 so alot to go


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Shoulders & Arms

Smith machine seated press

Up to 17.5 a side

Lat raise up to 16kg a hand

Reverse flys 10kg

Weighted dips

2 sets hurt shoulders too much so stopped

Db hammer curls 24kg

Seated incline curls 14kg

CGBP 60kg

A quick set of rope pushdowns


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Basically been going ffrom fat to skinny over an over


read this part and feel your pain bro

it's the story of my entire training life

good luck, i'm in...


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Constantly sweating my ass off the extra 100mg or so of test a week seems to make a huge difference

Or maybe its the letro

Feeling knackered and sore alot lately

Nips are loads better tho


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

BP today id

145 over 65 with 80bpm heart rate

138 71 and 80

120 90 and 129 (holding my crying daughter)


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Leg day yesterday

Didn't feel right just felt tight and ****ed even squatting with just the bar was abit of a struggle

Stayed light around 90 100 kg for squats then a few hamstring raises but back pumps stopped that

I can only blame the letro ive gone from 130+ to struggling with 90

f**k knows why really


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

mrwright said:


> Leg day yesterday
> 
> Didn't feel right just felt tight and ****ed even squatting with just the bar was abit of a struggle
> 
> ...


What's the problem with legs dude? Energy??


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Verno said:


> What's the problem with legs dude? Energy??


yeah i tink so my hips and quads felt stiff an tight so struggled getting down n just felt knackered

Never been able to ddo legs properly since my first cycle

First cycle i was doing huge leg press dropsets from about 400 to 40 with lunges in between and that was just 1 set Would take 30 mins just foe that

Now im done after 20 mins for the day


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

mrwright said:


> yeah i tink so my hips and quads felt stiff an tight so struggled getting down n just felt knackered
> 
> Never been able to ddo legs properly since my first cycle
> 
> ...


Maybe some more cals and a warm up before legs? 10-15 mins stationary bike??


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Verno said:


> Maybe some more cals and a warm up before legs? 10-15 mins stationary bike??


i normally do try and eat more the day/day bfore

Its not normally too bad probaby just because i cant be ****ed

Gym should be getting a power rack so squats should get better an thats all ya need really my legs are alright compared to the rest so not a big worry


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Back and chest

Got gym alot later than normal nearly bedtime infact!

Hammer grip pullups

10

8

6

Seated machine low row

90kg12

90kg15

90kg 10 ss with 1 arm 90kg for 5 orso

Incline dbells

28kg x 12

32 x 10

32 x 8

Decline bar

50 x 15

70x 10 or 12

80 x 5 drop to 70 for a few

Gym was rammed by now so couldnt grt f**k all

Tried some bar pullovers but felt weird

3 sets of db flyd at 16kg for 10 or so then home

f**k knows how anyone can train at this time normally was like an orgy


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

mrwright said:


>


I'm sure I've seen you somewhere before!!

Hang on................


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

****in knew it!!!!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Verno said:


> ****in knew it!!!!
> 
> View attachment 115907


lol atleast there hench!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

mrwright said:


> lol atleast there hench!


Lol used to love watching them in the Mornin before school.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

You massive yet? ️


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

mrwright said:


> 104kg 16 stone an abit
> 
> Aiming for 18 ston but doubt id make it that far but it gives me a aim


Good luck with your target, buddy.

Might sound a little counter productive to your aim, but if I can offer some advice, I would say to still keep in a little bit of steady state cardio.

I hit 17st at my heaviest, at 5' 7" and I would be out of breath just walking up the stairs at home. Even tying my shoelaces was hard work. I think I still could have achieved it if I had included a bit of walking in there somewhere.

I sit at 15st these days and find it much more comfortable. Also walk most mornings now for about 25 mins. Not so much for weight loss, but just for keeping my heart and lungs in better condition.

If you think that a walk or something will be detrimental to weight gain, then maybe throw in an additional 250 cals on the day you do this.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

dt36 said:


> Good luck with your target, buddy.
> 
> Might sound a little counter productive to your aim, but if I can offer some advice, I would say to still keep in a little bit of steady state cardio.
> 
> ...


i walk everywhere anyway so generally have about an hour or so a day of walking to n from work gym to shops etc

Plan is a massive cut around march next year so i wont be heavy for long

Hopefully if i gain enougj ill sit above 16 when lean l


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Chest and back

Machine fly

35 x 2 x 15

45 x 12

25 x whatever

Got one hell of . A pump on already

Flat bench

70 x10 x 2

80 x 7

80 x 6 drop yo 70 deop to 50

BOR

90kg x 12 x 3 or 4

Seated cable rows

100kg x 10 to 15

Cable flys 25kg x 15 odd 3 or 4 sets

Wide grip pulldown

About 70kg x 3 or 4 sets

Incline bench

22Kg x 15 drop set to 14kg

Decent session still not top form tho

Layin off 2 shakes today (600ml milk 5 or 6 scoops and 2 "wayyss" of EVO)

Stomach feels ficked


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Shoulders and arms

Smith machine press

15 a side 2 sets

20 a set

10 a side 2 sets

Got the s**t Smith that sticks so was abit wankwank

Side raises

14kg 2 sets

12Kg

Shoulder was ****ed so stopped here

3 sets of reverse with 8kg about 10 second rest inbetween

Pinwheel curls 20kg

Rope pulldowns 55kg

Preacher curls 20kg

Dips +10kg

Superset wide gripgrip curls and skull crushers

A few reverse machine shoulder presses

105.4kg gym weight today


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> You massive yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


missed this comment!

And my dick is does that count?

Hoping to be close to 120kg by christmas

You've ran deca before havent you?

What did you notice?

I dont seem to be getting anything noticable from it no extra strength or anything

Sayjng that bodyweight is constantly creeping up so maybe that's the deca


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrwright said:


> missed this comment!
> 
> And my dick is does that count?
> 
> ...


Lol.

I haven't used deca mate, tempted to but kinda stick to Tren and Mast along side test.

If scales are going up I'd say that it's doing something, are you getting a few more reps out on anything?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol.
> 
> I haven't used deca mate, tempted to but kinda stick to Tren and Mast along side test.
> 
> If scales are going up I'd say that it's doing something, are you getting a few more reps out on anything?


not as often/as many as i was expecting

Then again i was kinda expecting Tren style 20kg increase a week lol

Think ill stick to high test and test and tren after this

f**k it might up doses more drugs is always fun!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrwright said:


> not as often/as many as i was expecting
> 
> Then again i was kinda expecting Tren style 20kg increase a week lol
> 
> ...


Less is more lol. What doses are you on?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Less is more lol. What doses are you on?


400 deca and just starting to up test to about 600 might up deca to 600 an lower test to 250 or so


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrwright said:


> 400 deca and just starting to up test to about 600 might up deca to 600 an lower test to 250 or so


Go 2:1 ratio mate


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Needing higher test than deca is a myth.

Just control your estrogren and you should have no "deca dick"


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Needing higher test than deca is a myth.
> 
> Just control your estrogren and you should have no "deca dick"


ive got a newborn anyway my dick not working isnt a big issue haha


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Hyped up to f**k to do some squats today

Gym should be getting a proper powerrack soon so ill be able push myself safely

Having a pre workout s**t now then away ww go!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you still using letro ?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Any pics, you don't look 16st in avi


I was just thinking that.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> you still using letro ?


yea got another dday or 2 gynos all gone normal nips for once!



Smitch said:


> I was just thinking that.


avi is old

Posted a pic a page or 2 back that i look abit bigger on lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Leg day

Squats

110 x 5

120 x 5

130 x 1

Knee was playing up and went full on ****ed doing 130 so gave up there

90kg x 1

Knee properly ****ed

A few light extra slow hamstring curls and home

Gonna tickle my ballsack an maybe do some diy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hate to dissapoint you but ... i think you`ll be nearer 12 stone lean than 16 when you cut .


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> hate to dissapoint you but ... i think you`ll be nearer 12 stone lean than 16 when you cut .


Have to agree!!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> hate to dissapoint you but ... i think you`ll be nearer 12 stone lean than 16 when you cut


Based on what?

But 16 stone lean was based on if i make it anywhere near 18 stone which would be a miracle 2bh

Id be happy if i was around the 14stone mark with abit of abs untensed

Got another 10 15 weeks bulking

Then a few maintaining then cut with tren to hold n maybe gain abit of muscle mass


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrwright said:


> Based on what?
> 
> But 16 stone lean was based on if i make it anywhere near 18 stone which would be a miracle 2bh
> 
> ...


based on your body comp , training is half arsed and lacking intensity .

theres quite a few guys on here that compete around 16 stone and less and theres no way you will be anywhere near them with how you are going , just because you hit 18 stone it doesnt mean you`ll be 16 stone ripped and you certainly wont put on a stone or 2 of muscle by the time this bulk period ends .

im just trying to be real


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> based on your body comp , training is half arsed and lacking intensity .
> 
> theres quite a few guys on here that compete around 16 stone and less and theres no way you will be anywhere near them with how you are going , just because you hit 18 stone it doesnt mean you`ll be 16 stone ripped and you certainly wont put on a stone or 2 of muscle by the time this bulk period ends .
> 
> im just trying to be real


how do you know my training is half arsed?!

Has bebee abit sshit past week or so tho to be fair

Qn i know i have very little chance of making18 this bulk

As i said it would be a miracle

14 stone would probably be a better aim id hope i wouldnt ve as low as 12 tho depends on your definition of lean i suppose

AllAll help/suggestions are always welcome tho


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrwright said:


> how do you know my training is half arsed?!
> 
> Has bebee abit sshit past week or so tho to be fair
> 
> ...


i know your training is half assed because i can read your updates .

ask yourself are you giving this as much as you possibly can ?

"average session" is not giving everything you have , i`d really like to see you turn this log into an epic transformation in 6 months time and everyone start asking you what your secret was .


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> i know your training is half assed because i can read your updates .
> 
> ask yourself are you giving this as much as you possibly can ?
> 
> "average session" is not giving everything you have , i`d really like to see you turn this log into an epic transformation in 6 months time and everyone start asking you what your secret was .


been abit s**t the last week or 2 letro an a newborn have killed me off

But id say i was stilstill pushing kinda 90% at or close to failure forcing myself thru it eetc using lower weights to get the connection/reps etc where as normally id of just struggled with the normal weights

But defiantly pushing as much as i can safely


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Back & Chest

Gym was abit busy so routine got mixed abit but was all good

Seated low machine row

90kg x 15 3 sets with a 1 arm dropset at the end

Up on reps from last week

Decline bench barbell

60 x 15

80 x 10

90 x 6

Up on weight and reps from last week

Shoulders are alot less of a problem on decline now an that lower chest pump is orgasmic could of got more on the 90 but didnt want to risk the shoulder

Hammer grip pullups

Cant remember think it was 7 6 5

With some light decline cable flys inbetween

Dat pump doee

Incline Dbells bench

30kg x 10 7 6With a dropset to 14kg

Tried out rope pulldowns felt weird and supersetted them with wide grip behind the neck

Stuck to about 50kg and jist did a few of each

Behind the necks ill keep thw rope wasnt up to much tho

Then abit of machine chest press to finish off

90kg(stack) x 10

Then drdropped by 10kg and changed grip slightly until i. Was on about 30

Done

Now home an havin a poo


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Chest & Back

Machine fly

40 40 50 30

Weight and reps up from last week an again an orgasmic pump

Flat bench

80 80 80 70

Didnt feel right couldnt get settled and felt heavy but reasonable n better than last week

Reverse BOR

100kg 4 sets

Seated cable row

107.5kg

Incline dbells

30 36 36 20

36s had a drop set to make reps

Cable cross overs

30 30 25 15

Great pump

Wide grip pulldowns

75Kg 3 sets

Done

Boom


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Knee was still ****ed so skipped legs yesterday

A few pounds off 17 stone atm BF pretty much the same


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Back amd chest

Hammer grip pullups

10 9 8

Seated low row

Stack x 15 12 1 handed 10

Incline dbels bench

34 a hand 10 8

36 x 6 with a dropset

Decline bar

80 x 12

90 x 8

100 x 4

Great pump on chest and weights going up

Wide pulldown behind the neck 60 x 3 sets

Machine bench

Done

Weights and reps goin jp all gravy


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

107kg today

Part way thru a deload week

Babys been abit ill so sleep has been lacking n just generally feeling abit run down

So a week of doing just enough to keep ticking then smash it for the last few weeks!

Strength haa been dropping if anything too

Yesterday was

Flat bench 5 sets

3 sets Machine fly

Reverse.grip bor

Pullups

Cable flys

Anibit too much really

Today

4 sets shoulder press

3 lat raises

3 rear flys

3 tricep puhdowns

3 db curls


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

you seemed to be in the same boat as me

was following this

was 18 stone achieved?


----------

